# We got our HK in the mail!



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Still waiting on the other samples to come in the mail but we did get HK in the mail yesterday! yay!!! :hello1: We're going to try and see if they like it.....Shayley is the picky one so we'll see how it goes! Wish us luck!








*


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Let us know how they like it (or don't)!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thanks Valerie!

We went with the Chicken, Vegs, and Fruit (Green package)......:roll: They were not even close to being interested in this at all! I don't get it! NOT even Kizzie! What? :tard: My girl that eats ANYTHING and EVERYTHING! Shayley I could understand but Kizzie? That's rare! :foxes15: I'll try another flavor tomorrow but no luck with the first batch!​*


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Pip and Roo were exactly the same when I first tired them on it. The first time they refused to eat it. The second time Roo took a tiny nibble but that was it. Now they LOVE it! Go figure. Good luck on your next try.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

foggy said:


> Pip and Roo were exactly the same when I first tired them on it. The first time they refused to eat it. The second time Roo took a tiny nibble but that was it. Now they LOVE it! Go figure. Good luck on your next try.


I still have it out for them....thinking maybe they might want some interest in it later! lol We'll see! Little monkeys! I really am shocked Kizzie turned it down though! She would eat dirt if I let her..... :tard:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can try adding chicken to it to get them to try it. My chi loves preference and force and I'm going to see how she likes Thrive. I mix can salmon sometimes and chicken other times. Sometime I add a hard boiled egg.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I read that too! I was going to do that and see if it helped. I tried picking at it myself to handfeed them just to give it a go....they licked the juice but that was it. I tried giving them a small piece not sure what it was they didn't like it, I tried another small piece of something and Kizzie turned her head in ugh LOL So that was a big fail....*sigh* I will try the chopped chicken and see how it goes.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

They might just not be accustomed to that form of food and aren't really sure that's what's for dinner. All three of mine were very hesitant to eat their Honest Kitchen for the first few nights. Once they got used to it they loved it and chow down like there's no tomorrow. I wouldn't give up on it just yet, it took about a week for my three to really get into THK.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> they licked the juice but that was it.


When you say juice, it makes me think you may possibly be making it too liquidy? I did that too initially and it really put mine off. I let it hydrate for about 10 minutes and give it a stir, it's definitely not liquidy and they like it much more that way. So maybe using a little less water might be worth a try?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> They might just not be accustomed to that form of food and aren't really sure that's what's for dinner. All three of mine were very hesitant to eat their Honest Kitchen for the first few nights. Once they got used to it they loved it and chow down like there's no tomorrow. I wouldn't give up on it just yet, it took about a week for my three to really get into THK.


I was hoping that was it too! We kept it down but still nothing....Today we tried the other packet.....it was a fail LOL



foggy said:


> When you say juice, it makes me think you may possibly be making it too liquidy? I did that too initially and it really put mine off. I let it hydrate for about 10 minutes and give it a stir, it's definitely not liquidy and they like it much more that way. So maybe using a little less water might be worth a try?


It was a little juicy but not bad....the directions said to put much more in than I did I figured that would be way too water for some reason....which it would have been to ME ...the girls didn't like their Thrive either  I made it for them today and well they did some sniffling but that was it! *sigh* Funny thing is the STRAY dog we have in here right now got to their bowls and ate both of the bowls right now....that little stinker! He usually just sleeps and when I came back upstairs he was eating it I was like oh crap! lol But oh well at least somebody ate it! I even did the trick I do to Kizzie when I feed the birds...she gets mad and doesn't want to share well today she didn't even care the birds could have all the HK they wanted if I would have done it she wan't gonna stop me! LOL 

I was wondering if any of you have any good sites I could look for making my own dog food that you recommend! I tried the chop chicken they ate around it....I'm pretty sure the girls won't go for HK so now I"m waiting on the other two to send me my samples...which haven't arrived yet... WHO knows if I'll get them lol HK had my address right but instead of MO for Missouri they had MS.......glad they got my zipcode right or I'd never have it! lol Any good sites for homemade dog food would be great though I need to try something else than this stuff they are eating. I'm bummed though I really was hoping they liked this HK ...


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck! I hope they end up liking them! I just looked at the website. I think I'm going to have to order some now!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> Good luck! I hope they end up liking them! I just looked at the website. I think I'm going to have to order some now!


Good luck! Everybody elses pup seems to like it. I just have one picky girl and I have no idea why my "I eat everything dog" doesn't like it....maybe it's new and different but I still have one package left! I'm going to see how that goes!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you shouldn't give up yet  They are stubborn little things, and many, many dogs don't quite get it at first...what else are you gonna give a try to?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I think you shouldn't give up yet  They are stubborn little things, and many, many dogs don't quite get it at first...what else are you gonna give a try to?


I emailed Orijen and Ziwipeak I haven't heard anything from them but hopefully I'll get a sample. I don't want to buy it and waste it lol! Shayley is very stubborn! I KNEW I'd have a hard time with Shay Shay wanting this food ..I'm almost certain she won't eat it...believe me! LOL I know she won't! Kizzie eats anything and everything so I'm a little shocked by that ...this dog has never turned food down so I'm sure if they were interested they would show some sign but nothing and i've kept it out for them....still nothing ugh! Hopefully they will like the other stuff we get if they send samples if not I don't know what to do.....Guess we'll try to make our own food and cut down on the SD and can food. I'm bad at looking at whats in the food....I tend to not read if I don't have to! lol Esp when it comes to things I have no clue about..... I hate to keep feeding them this if it's bad but hopefully that will change! I still have one package of the HK so we'll give that ago!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Let them get a little hungry and try making only less than 1 tablespoon for each...?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Let them get a little hungry and try making only less than 1 tablespoon for each...?


I didn't make much for them and picked up their hard stuff.....I let them get hungry still not wanting it. I don't mind that they don't like it, I just want them to eat something better. . .Maybe this just isn't for them. I know you all say yours didn't like it at first either but now they like it? Is that because you let them go without eating? Until they tried it? I know it won't kill my girls to do that but I just think if they were interested Kizzie would try it because believe me I know her, she eats anything under the sun lol I didn't think I'd have any luck with Shayley ... are the other foods like HK? or are they different looking as well?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just let them go a meal or two. Your girls are also used to being free-fed, too, I think, if I recall correctly? So they have no mentality whatsoever of "needing" to eat when food is available, especially if its something new and odd. They definitely don't have to like it, but I just know how many were unsure at first and now dance around and whine and shake they are so excited while it's getting ready


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I just let them go a meal or two. Your girls are also used to being free-fed, too, I think, if I recall correctly? So they have no mentality whatsoever of "needing" to eat when food is available, especially if its something new and odd. They definitely don't have to like it, but I just know how many were unsure at first and now dance around and whine and shake they are so excited while it's getting ready


They get free-fed not like crazy but yes they do! lol I know I could go a meal or two but I really feel bad doing that...I know it won't kill them but I wouldn't want to be forced a meal I didn't like....esp with how Kizz is she would chow it down if she did....I felt happy when Shayley turned to SD :foxes15: now I wish I wouldn't have done that.....

I like how everybody talks about feeding new food and raw how happy the Chis get when it's feeding time! That's so cute! Kizzie gets so happy when it's feeding time even with her "not so good" food! She goes nuts! Shayley will do a butt dance too but Kizzie will run through the house and if there is anything on the floor it will be tore up because she's so happy lol....imagine that kinda excitement with even better food! LOL That girl will have TOO MUCH energy LOL! But I"m ready for it! I want her to have the best! I'm thinking about ordering the food online! I'm kinda thinking they aren't going to send a sample since I haven't heard back from them? Oh well we'll see! I just want them to enjoy their food and it be healthy....Like I keep saying LOL (Sounding like a broken record here) Kizzie eats anything so I think if she really enjoyed HK she'd eat it....she's not though. So we'll try that last pack and see how it goes...hey I would even be happy if she gave a LITTLE interest and had a baby lick on her own but I'm getting nothing from her! I wish the stray ...(which has a name from us now and are probably going to keep lol) wouldn't have got their food so I could have kept it down...I made that one even better than the first I thought lol Maybe that's why he liked it! lol Thanks hon for the help and talking with me! I know we all want the best for our babies!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just have one question....carrots or french fries? Which would you make a human child eat? If they ONLY wanted to eat french fries would you let them? 

I had a phase when I was 7 where the ONLY THING I wanted to eat was white bread with raspberry jam on it.

I just think you need to decide what they will eat that you feel is good for them, and go with it. They get no say, they don't know. I know that's hard to think about doing but really it would benefit them the most. I'm not saying stick w/ THK but I am saying pick a food that has gotten good reviews, you can pronounce the ingredients, and that gets at least a 4 star rating, and let your girls tough it out. I just think you need to pick 1-2 things, and go with one for a week, followed by a different one. Offering quite a few different things in a short period of time will only make it worse.

In the mean time you can keep offering them what they are used to, of course, but I would stop free feeding as that will sabotage any efforts you make at getting them on something healthier.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree with kristi!!!  They are like kids, they don't know what's good for them. But you do, and they WILL eat if they get hungry enough.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I just have one question....carrots or french fries? Which would you make a human child eat? If they ONLY wanted to eat french fries would you let them?
> 
> I had a phase when I was 7 where the ONLY THING I wanted to eat was white bread with raspberry jam on it.
> 
> ...


What she said!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Totally agree with Kristi. I know it's hard when they don't like it, and you feel bad letting them skip a meal, but take it from me, mine hated it the first few times too. They totally turned their nose up at, and now they go nuts for it. I like the teaspoon idea so you're not wasting the whole pack at once and can keep going back to having them try another teaspoon. It's a high quality food and worth keeping at it for a bit to see. Good luck, hun.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Believe me I know what you all mean! I just think HK isn't for us. We're going to buy something else and see. Yes I know exactly how it is what you would feed your kid or not (*sigh* i actually had a feeling somebody was going to bring that up to me) but if my own child doesn't like something I'm not going to FORCE them to eat it...yes they will eat healthy but if they just can't stand carrots for whatever reason I wont' force them to eat it. I wouldn't like it and I just think it's mean ....on the other hand there are other options for healthy food that I will offer and I'm sure they will like something. Which I will do with the monkey's ....offer them something else because HK isn't their interest at all. I'm so glad it worked for you all and I'm glad you all got yours to eat it even though they hated it at first but Kizzie will eat anything and she's not eating this so something isn't clicking with her. Obviously I am the mama lol I know they need what's best and it's my decision not theirs but at the same time I wouldn't want to eat something I disliked just because it was better for me all the time....I think we will find something good for them.

I had a question about where you can find Ziwi and Orijen food? Is it at Petco/Petsmart? I've looked at my local Farmer store and they don't sell any of that stuff there........and the only thing else we have is Walmart lol which I know they don't have! I know I can order if off line but as far as picking it up yourself?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I just looked up Orijen I guess we'll need to order it because nowhere near us they sell it, that's what it says on the website....:foxes15:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah we had to order it for the longest time too but now somewhere local sells it... go figure ha ha as we don't feed it anymore, but it is a great food.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol That's always my luck when it comes to something! We will give one of those ago and I'll let you all know what happens! :cheer:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I took a couple days break from feeding them HK! I'm going to try the last sample pack today with some chopped chicken to see how that goes! Wish us luck! I really hope they give a bit of interest!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Well they tried their final HK sample and it was Embark. They didn't have a care in the world for Thrive or Force! However......they did NOT hate Embark!!! I put it in their bowls and instead of running and hiding they actually sniffed it and Shayley licked it but then trotted off. Kizzie licked it and actually ate a TINY speck of it.....they ran off into the other room so I followed them in there with the bowl put some on my finger and Kizzie licked it off and was enjoying it!! Shayley doesn't seem to care for it but at least she TRIED it compared to the last two HK samples LOL she wouldn't even go near those. So Shayley isn't a fan but at least Kizzie is KINDA a fan! I am going to buy some Embark and slowly start her on it and see if she starts liking it more and more.....:hello1: I think that's a big jump compared to the last two experiences! This was with no skipped meals either so even better!! :hello1: I'm still going to offer it to Shayley, you never know if she starts to like it because she at least tried it! I'm pleased with Embark!!!! =)​*


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> *Well they tried their final HK sample and it was Embark. They didn't have a care in the world for Thrive or Force! However......they did NOT hate Embark!!! I put it in their bowls and instead of running and hiding they actually sniffed it and Shayley licked it but then trotted off. Kizzie licked it and actually ate a TINY speck of it.....they ran off into the other room so I followed them in there with the bowl put some on my finger and Kizzie licked it off and was enjoying it!! Shayley doesn't seem to care for it but at least she TRIED it compared to the last two HK samples LOL she wouldn't even go near those. So Shayley isn't a fan but at least Kizzie is KINDA a fan! I am going to buy some Embark and slowly start her on it and see if she starts liking it more and more.....:hello1: I think that's a big jump compared to the last two experiences! This was with no skipped meals either so even better!! :hello1: I'm still going to offer it to Shayley, you never know if she starts to like it because she at least tried it! I'm pleased with Embark!!!! =)​*


Embark is what I started Godric on as well and my little hoover inhaled it.

I'm switching them to Thrive this week from Keen because Godric is rather thin he needs a bit more protein and the embark is out of my price range.

I agree with what Kristi said, and I see where you're coming from not forcing them to eat things that they dislike, but unfortunately while there are a few healthy options in the dog world - there aren't nearly as many as with people food. It's sort of apples to apples, but not really.

I think I recall you don't believe in letting them skip meals? But that would help your case 10 fold when you're trying to adjust them. Gretel wasn't partial to it right away, but after she ate a few bites of it and turned her nose up at it she was certain not to let it happen again and she ate all of her night meal that day.

Good luck though :]

Edited to say** My OH is currently hydrating their night meals and they are running wild through the house. This is a nightly occurrence, they start crying and whining and hopping and when the big moment comes when they actually get their meal it's like they haven't eaten in days.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck with Godric! I agree there isn't enough or as much healthy food out there compared to our human food. I understand where she is coming from as well and respect that it's just I can't do that for some reason. I know it's not going to kill them but at the same time I wouldn't like it. I know it's different in a way but I just can't help it. I think if I did do that it would help for Kizzie but I just know how picky Shayley is and I just want her to be happy and not having to eat something because she's so hungry.....KWIM? At least Kizzie is interested in Embark! I am soo happy! I'm really positive Shayley will stay on her other food for now until I get some other samples because she is super super picky! Which come back to starving her but lol I can't/won't do that. (I know we're not starving them believe me I'm not taking that in a harmful way lol) I really think with a little bit of trying I could get Shayley to try Embark even more! I'm really excited to order some because I felt that Kizzie gave it a good try and she didn't DISlike it! She ate more than I even expected and Shayley even TRIED it without throwing that nose in the air and giving me the stink eye LOL :hello1:

Omg I almost for got to mention that the stray dog we have right now omg he's so presh! I had mixed their food up (Embark) and it was almost ready, didn't put the chopped chicken in there yet....and he was watching me the whole time being cute, so just for the heck of it I took the plastic spoon I was mixing it with and put a bit on there and was doing the silly thing you do with babies "Airplane flying the spoon" and I put it to his mouth and he opened it and ate it up! HE even likes Embark! LOLHe liked the other flavor too lolol He's too cute! If we kept him that would be something he'd LOVE!!! No issues there with him, he is on cheap kibble right now too he's not starving because we feed him lol so at least we know he would enjoy this a ton!:hello1: Just thought that was funny!! He's a big boy too!


Oh and wanted to add that anything Shayley actually gives into and TRIES there is HOPE! LOL


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Im so glad that it worked for you.  

I wanted to ask how do we order the HK sample can we if we emailed them or its in there site? I hate to buy a big bag just for him to tray. 

Chico is like Kizzie well eat anything. lol But I can tell if he like the food or just eating it because its there.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Chico's Mum said:


> Hi Im so glad that it worked for you.
> 
> I wanted to ask how do we order the HK sample can we if we emailed them or its in there site? I hate to buy a big bag just for him to tray.
> 
> Chico is like Kizzie well eat anything. lol But I can tell if he like the food or just eating it because its there.



I went to the site and clicked on contact us. I'm pretty sure you can email them as well but I called them and asked, there is a number you can call! They were very nice and happy to send one out! Good luck with Chico! I hope he likes it! If he is like Kizzie he should like it even though she didn't care for the first two samples she enjoyed a bit of Embark! I use to order/buy food all the time and that's exactly what happened Shayley wouldn't eat it, she is so so picky and I don't like making them eat something they won't eat, lol like I said before our local shelter got a lot of food from us lolol I hope Chico likes it!!!! Let us know how it goes!!:hello1:


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> I went to the site and clicked on contact us. I'm pretty sure you can email them as well but I called them and asked, there is a number you can call! They were very nice and happy to send one out! Good luck with Chico! I hope he likes it! If he is like Kizzie he should like it even though she didn't care for the first two samples she enjoyed a bit of Embark! I use to order/buy food all the time and that's exactly what happened Shayley wouldn't eat it, she is so so picky and I don't like making them eat something they won't eat, lol like I said before our local shelter got a lot of food from us lolol I hope Chico likes it!!!! Let us know how it goes!!:hello1:


Thank you I will email them or call for samples. I wish I did that with all there food first. Cos like you I hate giving them something they don't like but force to eat just because its there. As you said there is plenty of health food out there to chose from and see with one they like. I agree with that.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Chico's Mum said:


> Thank you I will email them or call for samples. I wish I did that with all there food first. Cos like you I hate giving them something they don't like but force to eat just because its there. As you said there is plenty of health food out there to chose from and see with one they like. I agree with that.


Yes, I know it works for some but I just can't do that. I feel that if they liked something they would eat it. They have taste just like us and I know I wouldn't want something I didn't enjoy ALL the time lol Maybe I'm too soft but oh well that's just me. I want them to eat healthy though and I wish there were more options but I am really thinking Embark is going to work! I also want to try other flavors as well I think is saw others....I may try to get more samples but I doubt they will since they did already! Good luck with Chico!! I really hope he likes it!! Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I will.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> Yes, I know it works for some but I just can't do that. I feel that if they liked something they would eat it. They have taste just like us and I know I wouldn't want something I didn't enjoy ALL the time lol Maybe I'm too soft but oh well that's just me.


None of us force our dogs to eat something they don't like. I would never make any of my pets live like that because I wouldn't want to live like that myself. Believe me, I spoil my pets a lot but I am not a total pushover. Yes, I have withheld their other foods to force them to TRY foods like The Honest Kitchen and raw food but once they've tried the food several times and still do not like it then I am more than happy to put them on something different. None of us would be that cruel so I hope you don't think of us that way. It's just that if they only sniff it and walk away they are not really trying it. Plus, I like green beans and I also like french fries. I enjoy the taste of french fries a lot more than green beans and naturally the fries would be my first choice of tasty foods to eat but that doesn't mean I hate green beans and that by eating green beans I'd be suffering with a horrible food.  I know there are a lot of excellent food options and none of us are telling you you should feed one or the other. I don't care if your dogs eat Honest Kitchen, raw, Orijen or whatever, but I wouldn't dismiss a food just because they wouldn't try it. And by trying it, I don't mean a sniff or a lick or even a tiny little helping...I mean at least a few meals so they can really get a feel for it. A few meals will not harm them at all or make you a bad owner.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> None of us force our dogs to eat something they don't like. I would never make any of my pets live like that because I wouldn't want to live like that myself. Believe me, I spoil my pets a lot but I am not a total pushover. Yes, I have withheld their other foods to force them to TRY foods like The Honest Kitchen and raw food but once they've tried the food several times and still do not like it then I am more than happy to put them on something different. None of us would be that cruel so I hope you don't think of us that way. It's just that if they only sniff it and walk away they are not really trying it. Plus, I like green beans and I also like french fries. I enjoy the taste of french fries a lot more than green beans and naturally the fries would be my first choice of tasty foods to eat but that doesn't mean I hate green beans and that by eating green beans I'd be suffering with a horrible food.  I know there are a lot of excellent food options and none of us are telling you you should feed one or the other. I don't care if your dogs eat Honest Kitchen, raw, Orijen or whatever, but I wouldn't dismiss a food just because they wouldn't try it. And by trying it, I don't mean a sniff or a lick or even a tiny little helping...I mean at least a few meals so they can really get a feel for it. A few meals will not harm them at all or make you a bad owner.


I don't think of anybody like that at all because they make the dogs skip a few meals. I never said it would make anybody a bad owner at all. I even said how I felt about it as in not thinking that way so nobody would think that lol but I guess that was a few post back and you missed it. My cousin did the same thing with her Chi Gizmo when they were switching food and that's fine, he didn't like a ton of things either and wouldn't even go near his bowl lol but when he was hungry enough he ate. Great I'm glad that worked for them but I'm just not like that everybody has their own way of doing things, me on the other hand I just can't do that to them...I might be wording that wrong making it sound like it's a horrible thing skipping a few meals but I'm not trying to word it like that at all. I even told Chico's mom that I respect your choices 100% and believe me if you think I thought it was some type of harm anybody was doing to their dog here, you think I'd be on the forum? lol No way I don't look at it like that at all. I'm just saying I don't do that to my dogs just because that's my choice lol Like I said Kizzie licked/sniffed her HK she didn't like it (you said you wouldn't dismiss a food just because they sniff/licked instead of trying it but to me if she liked it she would have tried it. If you do that to your dogs I don't look at that bad or a bad owner at all. That's just how I feel about it. ).....Embark she tried it and has liked it.:hello1: Now I feel better feeding her HK that she enjoys rather than the other two that she wasn't into. If she wanted to try those she would have the first time but she didn't. I won't be feeding her HK Thrive or Force but we're ordering Embark because I know they like it. (Believe me anything my dogs try and eat they most like compared to just walking away like they do with things they dislike!!) I just wanted to clear that up though I respect everybody in the past post who has offered that option to me and it sounds like they ALL offer that and that is fine!! I didn't type back and say OMG YA"LL ARE MEAN and I dont' even think that at all! Like you said you're not a pushover where I pretty much am when it comes to certain things lol


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I know you guys didn't mean what you said in a bad way but I just didn't want you guys thinking we're "mean" because we are a little firmer with our dogs. I know you respect our methods the same way we respect yours. Heck, I've tried time and time again to get Faith to eat raw (even withheld food until she did eat it) and she just doesn't prefer it so I am not forcing it anymore. She'll eat dehydrated and freeze dried raw with gusto so that's as close to raw as she's going to get. I know she doesn't prefer raw and I'm not going to force it. You know your dogs and of course we all support whatever you choose. I didn't mean to call you out individually, I just wanted to make sure you guys understood our side of things.

I'm glad that Embark is seeming to go over a little better and I hope you find some other foods that she likes as well since you'll want to have a rotation and variety for them. Even as good as foods like Orijen, Ziwipeak, Honest Kitchen, etc are they are not foods I would feed exclusively either. Have you been able to try any other samples yet?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm so glad you don't think that I thought it was mean! lol I really don't think it's mean at all! We all want our babies to eat good and enjoy it so we can help them live longer/healthier lives! I definitely understand the way you and others do things differently than me. To be honest I feel like I'm the oddball out here when it comes to a lot of things because I do them differently than others LOL Like if my cousin was on here she would be fitting in perfectly! She is firmer on her Chi with food/treats and crates him and only allows so many treats a day....then me on the other hand I don't like only allowing 2 treats a day or crating my girls (I only own a crate because we were moving to Scotland other wise my girls don't stay in crates ever) but I def don't look at anybody here or my cousin in a jaw dropping way and think they are bad lol....

Thanks I'm happy Embark was a better try than the other two....my fiance was emailing Ziwipeak if I remember right so hopefully they'll send us a sample soon. Fingers crossed it goes good! 

So your babies eat HK? Did they like the Force and Thrive? What else do they eat besides HK for a variety? I am very happy to start changing their food completely here soon I'm excited to see the changes and difference in them :hello1: Oh ya I've only been adding chopped chicken to their meals and as much as they love that I was thinking of other stuff too but because I'm new to this I wasn't for sure exactly what?

I know this is probably a stupid question LOL but when we get our new puppy I"m sure she'll come home with a bag of kibble they are feeding her on do we let her finish that and then go straight to HK or whatever else we're using at that time (We're not getting one yet I'm just thinking a head LOL my girls both came home on Kibble)


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> Thanks I'm happy Embark was a better try than the other two....my fiance was emailing Ziwipeak if I remember right so hopefully they'll send us a sample soon. Fingers crossed it goes good!


Ours love ZP but it does smell nasty to me personally which I don't like to deal with. I hope yours like it too, great food if you can get past the smell...and price!



Dragonfly said:


> So your babies eat HK? Did they like the Force and Thrive? What else do they eat besides HK for a variety? I am very happy to start changing their food completely here soon I'm excited to see the changes and difference in them :hello1: Oh ya I've only been adding chopped chicken to their meals and as much as they love that I was thinking of other stuff too but because I'm new to this I wasn't for sure exactly what?


Yes we feed HK as a base and add in all sorts of goodies on a daily basis. My dogs love every HK formula, however they do have different results on the different formulas. In addition to HK we also feed a ton of different things including: a variety of cooked and raw meats (chicken, turkey, pork, beef); different premium kibbles; a wide range of canned foods; other dehydrated/freeze dried foods like Sojos, Ziwipeak, and Stella & Chewy's; carrots; cheeses; eggs and other stuff I just can't think of at the moment. There is definitely no shortage of variety in their diets!



Dragonfly said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question LOL but when we get our new puppy I"m sure she'll come home with a bag of kibble they are feeding her on do we let her finish that and then go straight to HK or whatever else we're using at that time (We're not getting one yet I'm just thinking a head LOL my girls both came home on Kibble)


I always prefer to keep new additions on their old food for about a week or two until they have adjusted to their new environment. It's stressful enough coming into a new home with strange people and animals so I tend to wait until they've settled nicely before changing their diet to what I want to feed them.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks so much Valerie! I'll be happy to start the new little one on something healthy right away!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kerri you cause shayley to be picky she's a dog try aren't born picky their owners cause them to be!!

I would stop free feeding idk if you have I got confused reading this thread and get them on a schedule if thy miss a meal, give them mre on the next meal! We ant get thk here but I think the texture maybe odd for new dogs on it like dogs who start on raw they don't alwayssee it as food first!

Ziwi is good the smell doesn't bother me it is quite rich tho but is top notch! 

I saw you mentioned home cooking if you want to do' this make sure you properly look into it they can get very sick If it's not done properly


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Kerri you cause shayley to be picky she's a dog try aren't born picky their owners cause them to be!!
> 
> I would stop free feeding idk if you have I got confused reading this thread and get them on a schedule if thy miss a meal, give them mre on the next meal! We ant get thk here but I think the texture maybe odd for new dogs on it like dogs who start on raw they don't alwayssee it as food first!
> 
> ...


Sorry Sarah but you're wrong! She is very picky. When she was a puppy she wasn't free fed her pickiness has lead to her being so FREE fed. We took her to many different vets because she NEVER would eat, I thought she was sick. She wouldnt' eat hard food, soft food OR treats. (lol Til this day she still does NOT eat treats she will only eat certain ones and to be honest she just licks on them...she's silly) So before tell me something YOU didn't raise her hon so you don't know what we went through. As for Valerie she says that food smells, OK to you it doesn't great but many people don't have YOUR nose! I for one am very sensitive to smell. I know you probably didn't mean to come off that way and I'm not trying to be mean here but I just don't like the way you just say things you don't know the whole story hon so don't just point your finger at me telling me I made her a picky eating. YOU do NOT know how many vets we took her to because she would not eat, she would drink fine and have a ton of energy but she wasn't eating. I was sooo scared for her. I thought she was sick. The first vet we took her too seemed so concerned they did a lot of blood work because they thought a puppy shouldn't be this picky about food (Normal picky fine ok but to eat NOTHING it was concerning) Everything came back on Shayley's bloodwork fine and other stuff they did (This was 8 years ago not remembering everything) They told us to feed her some type of Chicken just to get her to EAT. We took her to another vet because I still felt something wasn't right with her no other vet could find anything wrong. SO you tell me why she's picky? Don't tell me you can do that with your dogs I WONT do that with mine, you raise your own and I'll raise mine. Kizzie eats perfectly she's NOT picky at all! I'm not trying to get snotty here and I respect that you have your own opinion on things but at the same time you do not know the whole deal so please don't take this the wrong way but I'm not going to sit here and let you say something you have no idea about.

Like you said I get that this was a big change for them food wise and they didn't see it as food because they aren't use to it but you don't know my Kizzie SHE eats everything. She disliked Thrive and Force, but she sure ate Embark. It doesn't mean I won't TRY Thrive or Force again down the road...but I know they both seemed to be more into Embark over T&F so I'm going to give them something they like. Rather you would do that or not that's fine, that's the way you are with your dogs I respect that 100%


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Kerri, my mom has a Chihuahua that sounds a lot like Shayley. Hers has never been a big eater, is extremely picky, and has always been very thin. Hers has been like that since he was a puppy and he just turned 6 years old this month and is still that way! She's tried so many different foods and has even had to take him to the vet to be force fed via a tube to keep him from starving. My mom can definitely sympathize! Hers is even picky about people food and dog treats. She got to a point where she had to cook steaks as it was the only thing he would eat. Well she has finally found a food that her picky chi will eat! (Yes, she tried The Honest Kitchen and her picky chi would not eat it.) The only dog food her picky chi will eat is Newman's Own Adult dog formula (chicken) mixed with Fresh Pet Select refrigerated dog food. They're not the absolute best foods but they are pretty good and it's what gets him eating at least. Pretty much the only treat her chi likes are the Purina Carvers treats. Just curious, have you ever tried Newman's Own or Fromm Four Star? I only ask because I hear a lot of picky dogs like them for some reason. Keep doing what you're doing, you know your dogs and you know what's best for them.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Um..............


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kerri - I haven't read every single post on this thread but I have to say that I agree with Sarah... picky dogs ARE created by their owners. Whether you mean to or not. Constant changing of foods, adding things to entice them to eat, begging, free feeding all play into it. A healthy dog will NOT starve itself. It may not prefer a certain food. It may not feel hungry. It may skip some meals. But it will not completely STOP eating and die. 

Brody was the pickiest puppy on the planet. I must have gone through 8 or 10 puppy foods trying to find something he would like. What I didn't realize was that was MAKING him even PICKIER. He'd eat it for a day or so then decide that he didn't like it and wanted something else. I spent hours researching different foods and lots and lots of money buying bag after bag trying to find something he'd eat for more than a couple meals. 

I had people tell me to put his food down for 10 minutes. Walk away. If he eats it - fine. If he doesn't eat it - fine. Put it up and NOTHING at all until next time to eat. This works for dogs over 2 pounds so you aren't dealing with low blood sugar. That shouldn't be a problem with your crew. Brody got very, very thin. He was still active and happy, but you could count his ribs and he was light as a feather. 

I didn't feel like that was healthy so that's when I started him on Natures Variety, which is a pre-made raw. It was my last ditch effort to get him to eat. Obviously it worked as now he's 2 years old and the picture of health. I don't use the pre-mades much anymore, he eats prey model raw. And the best thing?! He eats EVERY BITE served to him. Not so much because he likes the food I pick for him (even though he does) but because I have TRAINED him to eat. I no longer cater to his every whim or his fussy eating. It's his choice. He can eat. Or he can choose NOT to eat.

Like I said... a healthy dog will NOT starve itself. It may get thin. But it will not dry up and blow away. If you want your dog to eat, you have to get in the mindframe of putting down a food, leaving it down for 10 minutes, and then taking it up again. If you don't want to do this, that's your choice. But your dog will be picky for the rest of it's life. I chose to train Brody to be a good eater and I'm glad I did.

Your dog. Your choice.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow Tracy that reminds me of Shayley all the bag food we went through. I can see if that part makes Shayley picky by going through all the different foods but to begin with she wouldnt' eat a thing. I feel like it was anxiety for her looking back now because I talked to her breeder and she was eating fine then? Even the chubby girl in the group of puppies. Maybe something triggered in her head when we brought her home? She had nothing to fear animal wise, our dog at the time was older and loveable lol I don't know what happened for her to not want anything to eat....but like you said about trying different foods was making her pickier ok but she wasn't eating at all, she wouldn't nibble, she wouldn't even go near her bowl unless we brought it to her. She was very tough.......I have not tried either Newman's Own Adult dog formula or Natures Variety but if these are better choices to try for picky dogs I will. I still dont' believe I made her picky I've had dogs from past that weren't picky at all and we did the same thing so I don't feel that way at all I just feel like she wasn't interested in what we had at the time for whatever reason. The diff too which is weird to me is Brody was SKINNY which would make sense when you're not eating Shayley was a little butterball lol She eats now but only SD kibble, before that it was kibbles in bits so I'm just trying to get her to eat healthy now. . . YES i know it will be harder if I don't strave her and she skips a meal but at the same time for whatever my reasons are I just can't do that. YES my fault ok but I just wont do that. She's picky but she eats what she likes and she at least didnt' hate Embark so when it comes down to it I"m happy with that little improvement.

Sarah I just don't like when people say certain things in a way they really don't know what has happened or force their feeding habbits to me. I get that others do that but I just don't. Thank you for trying to help though. 

Thank you Valerie for understanding I will keep the brand in my head if she does like ZiwiPeak or Orijen.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

We all have very different opinions on whats best for our dogs, I think this thread has ran its course so I am closing it.


----------

